# Rehoming in Philadelphia ! Young MiniLop !



## 2BunsOfLove (Jun 15, 2014)

I have to move before August .. email for more information ! [email protected] thanks for your interest !


----------



## LionBunn (Jun 16, 2014)

Can you supply some info in your post? Might help get her a home.


----------



## hln917 (Jun 25, 2014)

Do you need to rehome both? Also what happened to the babies?


----------



## 2BunsOfLove (Jun 27, 2014)

hln917 said:


> Do you need to rehome both? Also what happened to the babies?


The grey bunny had found a home & most of the babies died there's only one left .


----------



## lovelops (Jun 27, 2014)

Do you still need a home for the Lop? Is she fixed? Does she bond easy with other rabbits? How old is she? 

Thanks,
Vanessa


----------



## 2BunsOfLove (Jun 27, 2014)

lovelops said:


> Do you still need a home for the Lop? Is she fixed? Does she bond easy with other rabbits? How old is she?
> 
> Thanks,
> Vanessa



Yes I Do .He is not fixed .He is super easy to bond with , he only took about a week to bond my other bun ! He is only 7months !


----------



## lovelops (Jun 27, 2014)

2BunsOfLove said:


> Yes I Do .He is not fixed .He is super easy to bond with , he only took about a week to bond my other bun ! He is only 7months !



I sent you an email. If no one else gets back to you let me know and we can take this offline.. Let me know if you did not get my email... thanks,


Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Jun 27, 2014)

2BunsOfLove said:


> Yes I Do .He is not fixed .He is super easy to bond with , he only took about a week to bond my other bun ! He is only 7months !



Give me a shout either way via email..


Vanessa


----------



## LionBunn (Jul 5, 2014)

Hope he finds a home. He's cute.


----------



## lovelops (Jul 18, 2014)

What is going on with him ? Does he still need a home?


Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi does he still need a home???? Please let me know... I might have someone in maryland interested...

Thanks
Vanessa


----------

